# how often do you re-calibrate your hygrometers?



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

i decided to check the calibration of a few of my hygrometers. it had been a year since i purchased these, and calibrated all of them at once.

so, last night, i grabbed two, putt hem into a ziplock bag with a 65% boveda pack.
today, both hygros are reading 62%
ok, it hasn't been 24 hours yet, it might still drop or raise a point (or two?) but.

so... how often do you guys (and gals) check the calibration of your hygrometers, and do you need to adjust them at all?


J.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I change the battery and calibrate once a year.
I've got HF beads and Boveda packs I use so I'm not overly concerned.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

About every year. Same as Eric, when I change the batteries I recalibrate.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

piperdown said:


> I change the battery and calibrate once a year.
> I've got HF beads and Boveda packs I use so I'm not overly concerned.


This is me, too. I do not even have enough hygrometers to put one in each of my storage containers. This, because I am confident in my beads, kitty litter and Boveda packs.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> About every year. Same as Eric, when I change the batteries I recalibrate.


I havent made a year yet, my first humidor was set up around October. However, I think this will be my habit as well.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

great... you guys just made ma aware that i need to change batteries in these things 

looks like i'll be doing a mass battery change and re-calibration soon.


J.


----------



## booyaka (Aug 11, 2010)

sorry to hijack, but do batteries affect the accuracy of the units? my hygros wont recal properly and i was wondering if they need a battery replacement....


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

booyaka said:


> sorry to hijack, but do batteries affect the accuracy of the units? my hygros wont recal properly and i was wondering if they need a battery replacement....


Generally speaking, the performance of anything that runs on batteries will be affected by its batteries being low. If they aren't calibrating properly, replacing the batteries should be one of the easiest (and therefore first) remedies to try. If it doesn't work, then you can move on to replacing them under warranty, or just replacing them outright. Sure, you may have shelled out the $ for batteries and that wasn't the issue, but in my experience having extra batteries (of any kind) isn't exactly a curse, especially if you're going to replace your hygro with the same model (if under warranty). As for the OP, I calibrate my hyrgos every 6 months. I can't think of any reason NOT to, since the payoff of putting my mind at ease is well worth the extremely minimal effort involved.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Maybe better served in a different thread, but since the OP mentioned recalibration, then why not suggest the salt and water method? I trust it far more than any passive, active or what have you type system any day as it creates a consistent balance of 75* of relative humidity.
I would also like to recommend the use of jars as opposed to plastic bags because you know it makes a better seal.


----------

